# Train Set Cataloging - MISSING SUMMER



## FriendsWithFauna (May 7, 2020)

Hi friends! I guess I have a couple things to post here. First off, would anyone be willing to sell me the summer train set? I'll let you catalog spring, fall and winter sets after. 
Then if anyone would like to come over, I'll let them catalog the sets. I'll pm the dodo code. I have free recipes I'm looking to get rid of too. Come on over!


----------



## SkyeWolfYou (May 7, 2020)

I have summer if you’re still looking


----------



## FriendsWithFauna (May 7, 2020)

I'm very much still looking! I'll pay a nook mile ticket or anything else you want


----------



## tajikey (May 7, 2020)

I didn't know the game had a train set, let alone 4 of them. These are awesome!


----------



## SoSu (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to catalog the sets if you are still open.


----------



## Mgoetz44 (May 7, 2020)

How much to catalog the set?


----------



## FriendsWithFauna (May 7, 2020)

SoSu said:


> I'd love to catalog the sets if you are still open.


Still open! I'll send a dodo code 


Mgoetz44 said:


> How much to catalog the set?


free! I only have the three listed at the moment I'm missing summer. If you'd like to leave a tip leave bells lols


----------



## Mgoetz44 (May 7, 2020)

Okay! I will definitely bring bells!


----------



## SoSu (May 7, 2020)

FriendsWithFauna said:


> Still open! I'll send a dodo code
> 
> free! I only have the three listed at the moment I'm missing summer. If you'd like to leave a tip leave bells lols


Thanks! I'm on my way!


----------



## doofcake (May 7, 2020)

i have summer! may i also catalogue your three? 

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

oh i misread~ you can buy it from me if you still want one, or just catalogue trade~


----------



## FriendsWithFauna (May 7, 2020)

doofcake said:


> i have summer! may i also catalogue your three?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020
> 
> oh i misread~ you can buy it from me if you still want one, or just catalogue trade~


I'm interested, are you available to trade tomorrow?


----------



## doofcake (May 7, 2020)

sure, let me know whenabouts you'd like. cataloging or buying?


----------



## FriendsWithFauna (May 8, 2020)

doofcake said:


> sure, let me know whenabouts you'd like. cataloging or buying?


Hi! I'll be available for the next 5 hours


----------



## D i a (May 8, 2020)

I'd love to catalog the train sets.


----------



## Merumeru (Mar 23, 2021)

I’m late to the party... is there any chance I can still catalogue the fall train set?


----------

